# anesthesia/dental cleaning



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Gas is the safest anesthesia right? not the injectable kind?

Also, how often do Chi's need to get their teeth cleaned? Daisy will be two on the 4th and hasn't had it done. Lily had hers done at 1.5 because she had crowding issues. So does Daisy need a cleaning?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

All of my dogs and guinea pigs have always had gas anesthesia for any surgery that required them to be "out".

Outside of health related necessity you really shouldn't have to have dentals done if you are keeping their teeth in good shape via proper dental hygiene. Dogs aren't like people where we go in every 6 months for a cleaning. Dogs get dentals only when they need them and preferably you'll want to keep their teeth in good condition so they don't ever need dentals at all. As long as I've had all my dogs they have never needed dentals because I keep their teeth in good condition all along. An ounce of prevention...


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> All of my dogs and guinea pigs have always had gas anesthesia for any surgery that required them to be "out".
> 
> Outside of health related necessity you really shouldn't have to have dentals done if you are keeping their teeth in good shape via proper dental hygiene. Dogs aren't like people where we go in every 6 months for a cleaning. Dogs get dentals only when they need them and preferably you'll want to keep their teeth in good condition so they don't ever need dentals at all. As long as I've had all my dogs they have never needed dentals because I keep their teeth in good condition all along. An ounce of prevention...


This is really good advice. However even with diligent care of a dog's teeth, dentals are sometimes necessary. This has happened with Tango. I rescued him at 7 months, and after he was about a year old, and I became aware of the risks associated with dental problems, began brushing his teeth several times a week. Even so, I noticed tartar building up, and increased his brushings to once a day. Regardless, he needed a dental by the time he was three, and at that point had to have two teeth removed, and one that came out while they were doing the cleaning. 

So even when we try as hard as we can, sometimes even that isn't enough. I've gone through my guilt stage about his teeth, but have realized that I'm doing everything I could reasonably be expected to do....regular brushing, excellent food, once a week treatments with the gel that my vet recommended, but in spite of all that, I'm still noticing tartar and plaque beginning to build up again. Chihuahuas tend to have more dental issues than some other breeds, and I guess it's that, plus whatever genetic issues might be at play, that is contributing. I have no clear idea of his history. He was a rescue. There is some indication he was purchased as a puppy from a Pet Store, which typically means that he came from a mill, which will almost guarantee problems. I'm exceedingly thankful that his dental issues seem to be the only health problem he has. He is otherwise very fit and in excellent health.


----------



## DailyBug (Jul 19, 2010)

Be sure that your vet is accustomed to dealing with very small dogs like chihuahuas. Because they're so tiny, the anesthesia has to be very carefully monitored. If your vet normally deals with larger animals, ask her for a recommendation to a small animal vet.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisybug- we will be going to a vet other than our regular vet for any surgical procedures due to the type of anesthesia used. They are a holistic animal (and bird) hospital.

What's weird is that they have an open hospital policy so you can be there while your pup has surgery! I've never seen that before and I don't know if I could handle it. Anyways, I've called the facility to schedule a meet/greet with the vet and my two doggies. 

About Daisy's cleaning- her annual exam isn't due until December so I'm going to talk to our regular vet about it then. We brush her teeth 2x per week, use water additive (Tropiclean), and she chews regularly on bullys. I might get the CET chews but I haven't decided yet. I can't see any tartar on her teeth at all.

On a side note- can I just say that I LOVE her teeth? They are so cute


----------

